
NNPACK – acceleration package for neural networks on multi-core CPUs - Marat_Dukhan
https://github.com/Maratyszcza/NNPACK
======
ajtulloch
This is a really great piece of software, awesome stuff Marat! For those folks
running convolutional neural networks on CPUs in production, it is a
substantial enabler.

